# mic preamps for recording



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

With a budget of around $500 CDN, what is a decent preamp? I have looked at the Grace and TC Electronics units. Almost pooped my pants when I saw the prices of the TC ones.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

ART makes some decent ones for cheap. I've been looking at the "Pro Channel" lately because it has EQ, Compresor and tube preamp. It all depends on how many inputs/preamps you need. For me 2 is good, three would be better, but I'm not recording drums or anything.

P.S. I'm a total noob to recording, so take what I say with a large grain of salt.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

With so much music being listened to via crummy mp3s, I'm surprised that people fret so much over the choice of mic pre's. Yes, we can hear it in the studio, but when you get to user level, it's extremely unlikely anyone will know the difference.

I've done live recordings of big bands and orchestras over the years and often get complimented on the sound quality by people into gear. I have to burst their bubble every time. Usually the recordings were done with my Crown stereo mic through a Behringer mixer into a DAT machine, or straight into the onboard pre's on a Zoom H4.

Mic quality and placement are more important, IMO.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I borrowed the cheap ART for awhile. It was ok but in the end the difference wasn't worth all the extra cables and connections.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The FMR RNP is about as nice of pre as you're going to get for $500.

What is your recording environment, though? No sense in investing in a good preamp if you're recording in an untreated basement.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A few questions:

What are you using now?
What mic(s) are you using?
What instrument(s) will you be recording?
Treated, or untreated room?
Room size?
Style of music?
Single instrument/vocal, or multi-layered?
Special sonic signature signature required (super clean, grungy/overdriven, gooey thick)?
What is the destination of the recording (vanity/family CD, broadcast, commercial release)?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

We have 16 tracks of analogue and 24 tracks of digital using a Mackie 1604 and 2 Alesis ADATS (one is sick right now) with outboard stereo compressor, Graphic EQ on the inserts and a multi chorus/reverb/echo in the loop, and a Roland VS-2000 DAW.
No preamps yet. 
Mics...plenty of 57's and 58's, pair of Nuemann 184's, CAD e-100 large condenser, a few odd ball Audio Technica's, etc. We are recording anyone willing to pay for the time and who wants tracks gathered and put to CD as seperate .wav files so they can work on them at home on their own computer, or, send them to a mastering facility, etc. (I have not got to that part of the learning....yet). We have a large treated room about 25 x 40, it has a stage set up for live performances, so we can go either way on how to record (live or track by track or combination). We are just starting out and are working on getting a vanity/posterity CD together as a training exercise with some local musicians.
The goal is to provide a venue that is accessable to musicians and the general population at a great price, and provide a great product. We mainly stay in the folk, country, rock, blues (we're old dudes, having fun).


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

My recommendation would be to save a little more money and buy a good "character" preamp, such as the UA SOLO610. It has a nice thick sound, when pushed, and is an excellent DI for Bass. You can sometimes find a used one for your budget.

If you do go another route, and buy one of the many generic preamps within your budget, try and buy somewhere that has a good return policy. You are likely to find that there is very little real difference compared to the pres in your Mackie.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Keep 'em coming guys...and thanks! Checking into them and will be mulling them over with my partner. BTW, we are getting into using the VS-2000 more than the Mackie setup. What a cool machine, makes editing and punching in soooo easy.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Focusrite ISA0ne is on my shortlist to try when I find some funny money. Good build quality, decent sonics and it looks like it can offer that "WOW" factor, if you are looking to impress clients.


----------



## Loudguitars.com (Jan 29, 2011)

Presonus Tube Pre, The Behringer tube mic pre is very good as well if you know how to tweak your gear. It really depends on the mics being used as well.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I use the Art Tube MP - Project Series with USB out and it works very well.


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Thumbs up for the UA-610, great all around pre amp!

Regards


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the heads up guys! New budget puts the purchase on hold for now. We do not need any USB outs on it as we have a Digital board and also a Mackie to ADAT that we use. After some research, we are hoping to get a Grace Designs unit, although we are still keeping an open mind, so keep it up with posting your recommendations and experiences.


----------



## seanmj (May 9, 2009)

Seriously check out the API stuff. Their 3124 box is 4 channels in one box... and can be had used for about $2k if you look around. That's 4 channels of top notch channels for $500 each. For a little extra, you could get the 3124 MB+ which has a stereo mixer in it... so you can sum 4 channels down to two...in ANALOG.... which can be a great asset.

Daking Audio Mic Pre IV is also a good choice for about the same price.

You could also get an API frame/power supply box and then start loading it up with APi 200 or 500 series lunchbox pres... between $500-700 a pop.

Sean Meredith-Jones
www.seanmeredithjones.com


----------

